# Bring on the Snow!! What are you riding?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Bring on the snow, I'm ready... I think....

I just got this setup, and hope to be ready to snowthrow my driveway and paths around the yard. 

Presently i have 2 50 lb suitcase weights...i am getting 2 more this week.. That and my danty 225 lbs should be heavy enough.. 

One thing i noticed, on slopes or pointing downhill on small dips in the lawn, my front snow thrower digs into my lawn a little... 

I guess when it snows i will try to avoid those slopes... 

The dealer also said he "felt the machine had enough power but maybe not enough traction to make it up my hills" while throwing snow.. only time will tell.. i rode it around the yard.. my neighhbors must think im nuts... i wanted to see how it would go up and down slopes... hopefully we get a few small storms at first so i can get used to slip sliding around... 




Anyway.. *heres my ride... any photos of your 'snow warriors'?? *


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-414x.jpg>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's mine with the chains and 46" snowthrower. You can't see the 4 42lb suitcase weights on the back.

<img src="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid89/p234ae45d6522cc6e9548d9dd73ab02d4/fa890b4c.jpg">

There, now I fixed it!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats a nice picture*

You need to try something differnt there DeereBoboutta here 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Fine looking rig you got John


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks Ed, i was hoping to see a pic of your 5000 with blade...


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here she is!

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=68c77569-7543-4714-24bd-2a9b133839e9&size=>


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2ea56e23-2f05-55fd-36ec-5bac74804f7e&size=lg>
This is what I will be using


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Johndeere,
I love your avatar? Where did you come up with that?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I picked it up over at the GW someone had it there maybe Kevin.But if you do a serch for animated gifs there are many to be had.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

johndeere i don't think you have to worry with snow with that. Is it heated to? About time you put a avatar up. How do you like your new John Deere LX.
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

No afraid it is not heated but atleast has a cab to block the wind.The LX277 is doing great got to try it out a little and got it waxed for winter.Check it out over on the GW.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

johndeere between your blinknig eye and Eds old crazy clown avators.. i am getting nightmares...


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

In the words of Robert C. Byrd, "that is eye popping".


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Been in the 40's here all, our 6" of snow has melted, they're forcasting close to 60 tomorrow, I saw a robin today, I took my snowblower off.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> 
> *Been in the 40's here all, our 6" of snow has melted, they're forcasting close to 60 tomorrow, I saw a robin today, I took my snowblower off. *


It has warmed up here quite a bit, been in the mid 50's . All the snow is gone and I noticed today that the rye I planted in late October is flourishing.
:clap: :clap:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Jodyand I like that 9000 series unlabled Johndeere combine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*



> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Hey Jodyand I like that 9000 series unlabled Johndeere combine. *


Thanks
Thought i would try something different:cheers: 
Jody


----------

